# Knee replacement



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Have any members who are just over 50 been told they won't have surgery because it will only last 10 Years.? I have looked on NHS choices and they claim 80-90% last 20 years. Doing it between ages 60-80 is the norm but how many people last till they are 80? lesser odds than 90%.
Interested in any info.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz had both hers done in 2010 & 2011, she was well under 60, be aware there are different sizes, the wrong size will limit the range of bend, so if you like to ride bikes etc, it's imperative to tell the surgeon.

This is a good site to find a lot of info on this.

http://bonesmart.org/forum/?gclid=C...OFyEQJ5wcRy_4vhCtzOgaAuAh8P8HAQ#knee-forums.7


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes. I have been told exactly that and I have just turned 50. Ive been several times to see the Surgeon and each time they do their best to put me off. Ive been told that with my lifestyle which is pretty active they will be worn out in much less than 10 years. They also said its rife with complications etc. Basically they made it sound like they only do them for people who are ready for the knackers yard and just sit in front of the telly all day. 

I need both knees doing but I also need to lose some weight. I lost a fair bit about three years ago but have put a stone and a half or more back on. I walked a lot better when I was lighter.

I honestly thought it wouldn't be a problem getting surgery but apparently it is. They also said that if they fail there is no guarantee that they can fix them again and you cant just keep going back and getting the op done over and over again. I dont know if I am being told a load of porkies or not really.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Worth a look see

http://www.kneeguru.co.uk/


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

As frustrating as it is Barry, They may have a case in point. Last Monday I finally went into hospital for a total hip replacement. Was discharged on Friday. Successful so far and a far, far better experience than I was anticipating. They use spinal anaesthetic these days which is a vast improvement on general anaesthetic. They are worlds apart. And techniques have improved. 

Anyway a lady on my ward was in for her second replacement hip on same side. Not sure if they call that a revision. The first time her hip was done was 20 years ago, at age 50, and she said that after the op she was great. Unfortunately after 20 years the hip needed to be replaced and her experience this time was not good. She was in a great deal of pain whereas those of us who were 'first-timers' did so much better. However, she was 20 years older and strong painkillers were effective for her so perhaps it was only in the initial stages. Now that is only one example, and her experience may not be true of everyone but it does seem to bear out the theory that replacement hips second time around can be more difficult. I realise I am talking hips and not knees but would imagine it is the same principle. 

Not good news for you who obviously would benefit for replacement now. Especially as replacement joints achieve spectacular results. Even though my op was only six days ago, I already feel 100% better. I am walking again, gingerly and slowly but nevertheless walking. 

How about a compromise and have surgery in about five years time? The renewed quality of life it would give you now when you can get best use out of it would overcall the worry of a possible second knee at age 75. Also, I think that because one is favouring the injury/arthritic joint whatever, additional stress is put on other joints and muscles that can cause problems later. 

I had to wait longer than I should have done because the first GP I saw, several times, did not want to refer me and instead prescribed bucket loads of medication. It wasn't until I went to different GP that I got referred and then of course got caught up in the lengthy waiting game that is our NHS. and now I think of wasted years when it could, and should, have been done. We do, I think, tend to give in and think Doctor knows best but basically what I am saying is follow your gut instinct and if you want new knees, go for it. Insist. And if your GP refuses, find one who will listen. 20 years time you may not be able to live the life you and Michelle are now. And, bearing in mind how long it takes from GP to surgery, you may as well start now! 

Good luck. 

Sal


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Sandra had her left knee replaced a year next month, she had a bit of discomfort for a few days then she went back to have it checked out to see if it had settled down, they couldn't believe it as she walked in without her stick, you want to see her bob as good as she ever has no trouble at all..

So one success story:grin2:, it's me falling to bits now:frown2:...

ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

A friend of mine has had both his knees replaced in the last couple of years and he was told that they should hopefully last 20 years. I relayed this to a physiotherapist who I was seeing about my knee and her view was that 10 years is more realistic. One issue that my friend has had is that he's now got hip discomfort and they are having to look at that. Apparently his damaged knees had caused him to walk awkwardly for many years which had distorted his hip. Now his knees are working properly his hip isn't happy!

I was due to have a partial knee replacement this coming Wednesday but have deferred it and will hopefully now not need to. I found that by changing the angle of the cleats in my cycling shoes as well as doing exercises to strengthen the thigh muscles I have transferred the load from the knee to the thigh. Walked for about 5 hours today in the Lake District including some steep descents that just 2 months ago would have left me with severe knee pain and taking large amounts of ibuprofen. Minimal knee pain now but thigh muscle is aching severely which I don't mind about too much as the body is having to rebuild it after years of the knee taking the strain rather than the muscle.

What I think is interesting is that despite gross tearing of the meniscus and extensive cartilage loss (analysis of the scan) it's possible to improve the situation considerably by strengthening the thigh muscles. I had been told about it but didn't really believe it until now.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

MyGalSal said:


> As frustrating as it is Barry, They may have a case in point. Last Monday I finally went into hospital for a total hip replacement. Was discharged on Friday. Successful so far and a far, far better experience than I was anticipating. They use spinal anaesthetic these days which is a vast improvement on general anaesthetic. They are worlds apart. And techniques have improved.
> 
> Anyway a lady on my ward was in for her second replacement hip on same side. Not sure if they call that a revision. The first time her hip was done was 20 years ago, at age 50, and she said that after the op she was great. Unfortunately after 20 years the hip needed to be replaced and her experience this time was not good. She was in a great deal of pain whereas those of us who were 'first-timers' did so much better. However, she was 20 years older and strong painkillers were effective for her so perhaps it was only in the initial stages. Now that is only one example, and her experience may not be true of everyone but it does seem to bear out the theory that replacement hips second time around can be more difficult. I realise I am talking hips and not knees but would imagine it is the same principle.
> 
> ...


Knee replacements are much more complicated than hip replacement and recovery can take a lot longer.
OH had both hers done 7 years ago. She now walks with a stick and is moderately ambulant. She climbed a good size hill in portugal this winter! 
Only a very low percent will make a full recovery. The most important part is the re medial excersises after the op. I had to almost bully June to do them, but now we both know it was worth it.
So if you do go for the op be prepared for lots of pain, months of rehab and , maybe, an end to your Tour de France and marathon running days.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> As frustrating as it is Barry, They may have a case in point. Last Monday I finally went into hospital for a total hip replacement. Was discharged on Friday. Successful so far and a far, far better experience than I was anticipating. They use spinal anaesthetic these days which is a vast improvement on general anaesthetic. They are worlds apart. And techniques have improved.
> 
> Anyway a lady on my ward was in for her second replacement hip on same side. Not sure if they call that a revision. The first time her hip was done was 20 years ago, at age 50, and she said that after the op she was great. Unfortunately after 20 years the hip needed to be replaced and her experience this time was not good. She was in a great deal of pain whereas those of us who were 'first-timers' did so much better. However, she was 20 years older and strong painkillers were effective for her so perhaps it was only in the initial stages. Now that is only one example, and her experience may not be true of everyone but it does seem to bear out the theory that replacement hips second time around can be more difficult. I realise I am talking hips and not knees but would imagine it is the same principle.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sal.

I think my main priority at the moment is to get some weight off. Then I will see how it is. If I do that and its no better then I will have to push for replacements. Given my unique skill in breaking things they probably do have a point.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

It's hard to face up to an acknowledgement of being overweight (I'm no fairy - but I try to stay inside the obese BMI classification). When I lug my suitcases around it reminds me how much less mobile I would be if I had an extra 10kg on board, hence lots of walking. I have S Health app on my Samsung phone - which computes activity into numbers and metaphorical pats on back.

My motivation when I'm dieting is to make a pile of empty butter/marg tubs equal to the amount of weight I've lost. The mere thought of those great blobs of fat slathered around my body keeps me on the straight and narrow. 

Big rage, and very successful diet in SA at the moment is the 'Banting' diet. I know stacks of people who've lost substantial amounts of weight on it. Read up on Prof Tim Noakes' philosophy (University of Cape Town and medical doctor). He maintains that low-fat, carb and sugar rich diets are what make you fat and unable to lose weight. 

So he recommends you eat protein and (healthy, mostly) fats. (Cheese fine, but hold the bread, Barry) He's really upset the dietetics fraternity.

If you don't agree, please don't argue the case with me. It's not for everyone. Just sharing an opinion. (I can't do it due to my hemicolectomy.)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> My motivation when I'm dieting is to make a pile of empty butter/marg tubs equal to the amount of weight I've lost. The mere thought of those great blobs of fat slathered around my body keeps me on the straight and narrow.


Do empty them yourself, as that's never going to work


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

If you eat three meals a day, with plenty of veg, portion of fish, meat of chicken and 2 potatoes, plenty of fruit, all dairy products in moderation - like cheese salad, egg salad, tin sardines. and only eat so you are not hungry, not through boredom. You should weight -all these diets are unnessesary.


----------

